# Como saber si una lámpara incandescente esta encendida? - Sensor de corriente



## BAJOFE (May 18, 2007)

como puedo sensar si una lámpara incandescente esta encendida? desde la plaqueta que le da la salida de alimentación.

lámpara esta alejada de la placa de comando desde la cual solo le van dos cables de alimentación alterna.

Tendría que sensar con algo desde la placa. Es para ver si la lámpara precisa reposición. La falta de lámpara me tendría que dar una señal mas o menos razonable como para ingresarla a un PIC y en éste ordenarle la activación de una alarma.

Un fuerte abrazo y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 19, 2007)

con un transformador o toroide de ferrita esos de tipo anillo para las interferencias. haces un bobinario de unas 5 espiras y lo pones en serie con las lampara.
El secundario con unas 10 o mas espiras lo rectificas con un doblados 2 diodos y 2 condensadores y a la base del transistor a trabes de una resistencia limitadora o ploalizadora y ya lo tienes.
Ademas aguanta muy bien cortocircuitos y aislamiento del circuito de control.

Eso si deberas probar el numero de espiras de secundario hasta dar con el numero suficiente para que te de una señal fiable.


¿No estubimos hablando del tema hace bastante tiempo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2007)

Lo mismo de tiopepe123 pero sin bobinar nada, si la lampara no es demasiado potente (No mas de 200 W) se puede usar un transformador comercial (Por ejemplo Entrada 220 , salida 6 V 1 A), se coloca el secundario en serie con la lampara y sobre el primario tienes una tension proporcional a la corriente de esta y como el transformador tiene una relacion muy grande 220-6 sobre el primario tienes suficiente tension como para detectarla facilmente.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 28, 2007)

tambien puedes utilizar este circuito utilizando un optoacoplador


----------



## 207324 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hola:

Hace mucho pregunte pero parece que nadie sabia: Que te parece usar sensores de efecto Hall  el problema aparente es que no conosco ninguno pero a ver si alguien puede ayuudarte. Para mi ya es tarde jeje


----------



## Manuel_Ramones (Mar 9, 2008)

la verdad tengo un problema parecido, necesito diseñar un guarda motor que vaya sensando la corriente que pasa hacia el motor y cuando esta sea 20% mayor a la nominal el sistema de control debe desconestar el motor... la verdad no tengo mucha experiencia en la parte de potencia y mucho menos sensando corriente... como puedo hacer? mientras mas sencillo mejor algo con amplificador operacionales... y gracias por cualquien comentario que ayude


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2008)

Puedes medir la corriente de consumo y convertirla a volt´s de CC, estos los aplicas a un comparador estableces una tension de "Peligro", si la tension producto del consumo supera este valor, se envia una señal de desconeccon del motor.
Todo esto devera poseer un retardo para permitir el arranque del motor, caso contrario durante el arranque se superara el consumo admisible y se apagara el motor.

¿ Y como mido la corriente ?

1) Con un dispositivo de efecto hall adherido al cable de alimentacion del motor.
2) Con un transformador de corriente con el primario en serie con la alimentacion de tu motor.
3) Si el motor es pequeño (Bajo consumo) con un shunt y un par de diodos se activa un optoacoplador y este directamente acciona el sistema de detensión del motor.


----------



## Manuel_Ramones (Mar 16, 2008)

muchas gracias fogonazo tu respuesta fue muy buena era exactamente lo que buscaba


----------



## turbon (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola chicos, soy nuevo en el foro y me parece un foro muy interesante para que podamos compartir conocimientos entre todos. Yo tengo que hacer un proyecto de un cuadro de control en el que tengo que sensar la corriente de motores de alterna (220Vac) que consumen sobre 1A en funcionamiento normal. Los motores en cuestión se van a encargar de abrir y cerrar puertas de garajes y cuando éstas llegan a los topes de apertura y cierre el cuadro que tengo que hacer debe de detectar un aumento en el consumo de los motores y a continuación tengo que desactivarlos para que no se quemen.
Estoy un poco liado y agobiado porque leyendo en el foro no tengo claro como hacerlo, si con transformadores de corriente, con la bobina rogowski(creo que se llama así) ó con detectores de efecto hall (ACS755 de Allegro).
¿que transformador de corriente me puede ir bien y que sea pequeño (iría en la PCB)?¿tengo que pasar un cable de alimentación del motor por el agujero transformador de corriente para que la detecte?
¿El primario del transformador de corriente va en serie con una fase de 220V, no?
Gracias de antemano por la ayuda y un saludo a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2008)

Si el motor es chico, consume aprox. 1 A el transformador de corriente te lo puede armar tu con un toroide de ferrite, das unas vueltas (Primario) con el cable que alimenta al motor y como secundario das mas (50) vueltas con alambre de bobinar, este secundario lo acondicionas, lo rectificas y ya tienes algo para medir y comparar, pro practicidad tambien puedes emplear una forma de ferrite tipo " E I ", es mas facil de bobinar.

Tambien puedes emplear un transformador comercial primario 220, secundario 6V unos 3A, conectas el secundario en serie con el motor y sobre el primario tienes una tension alterna proporcional al consumo.


----------



## turbon (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola fogonazo, gracias por la rápidez de la respuesta. He probado antes de escribir bobinando un toroide de ferrita con 5 espiras de primario(con hilo de sección 0,75mm aprox.) y 15 espiras de secundario(también con hilo de sección 0,75mm aprox.). El primario lo he conectado en serie con el común del motor y luego he medido con el polimetro en los extremos del secundario y no he obtenido ningún valor medible, ¿habré hecho algo mal?, voy a bobinar el secundario con 50 espiras y volveré a medir.
¿Es necesario acondicionar el secundario con rectificadores y condensadores de filto para comprobar que el transformador que acabo de bobinar funciona ó se puede ver con el polimetro?
gracias fogonazo


----------



## sirdan (Abr 25, 2008)

que tal. Yo tengo un problema con un sensor de corriente que tengo es un SCD-P eso es lo que dice o SCD005 y no sé como funciona quién me puede ayudar?.  es de una empresa llamada ASTEC. muchas gracias.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Oct 12, 2010)

Manuel_Ramones dijo:


> la verdad tengo un problema parecido, necesito diseñar un guarda motor que vaya sensando la corriente que pasa hacia el motor y cuando esta sea 20% mayor a la nominal el sistema de control debe desconestar el motor... la verdad no tengo mucha experiencia en la parte de potencia y mucho menos sensando corriente... como puedo hacer? mientras mas sencillo mejor algo con amplificador operacionales... y gracias por cualquien comentario que ayude



Hola, como estas?
Quisiera saber como solucionaste tu problema. Yo tengo que hacer lo mismo para la facultad.
Tengo masomenos la idea de como hacerlo.
Saludos.


----------

